# Docs in Portland?



## digitalkemical (Nov 18, 2009)

I have IBS with chronic abdominal pain and nausea. I believe I qualify for the OMMP, but my doctor just laughed it off this morning when I mentioned it to him. I'm looking for a compassionate doctor in Portland, OR/Gresham, OR - preferably a gastroenterologist.

I know about the clinics here, but I'm looking for a doctor - someone who actually cares about my condition and not just someone to write a recommendation to smoke.

All the research I do just ends up with the clinics - which is good. I think the legit doctors should have a right to privacy as well as patients. I'm just drawing up a blank.

Anyone who can help, please PM me with info.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 18, 2009)

I bet if u call this cafe they can reccomend some dr's...

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49607&highlight=dr+portland


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 18, 2009)

look what I found for ya....right in portland..

hxxp://thc-foundation.com/oregon/


change the hxxp to http....


----------



## brandoom (Dec 10, 2009)

What i would do is not even talk to your doctor about it. Pull any medical records you may have proving your symptoms, then call MAMAs (mother's against misuse and abuse) in Portland.

hxxp://www.mamas.org/

They have doctors there that will decide whether you qualify or not.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 6, 2010)

I went to the doctor at THC in Oregon. I liked him. I think he cared a lot. I know it seems like a ripoff to have to pay so much for him to say, go smoke, it will help you. Unfortunately we are in the dark ages with mainstream doc's and the pot clinics, IMHO. My regular doctor must wonder why i am doing so much better...I don't tell yet. It is like they had no education on this healing herb and some have preconceived ideas of what a med mj patient is.


----------



## DonJones (Jan 21, 2010)

Rosebud,

If I may suggest it, *do NOT ever tell your doctor who has already laughed it off UNLESS you are ready to switch doctors.*  Many doctors who won't even consider MMJ, will fire you if they find out you went to another doctor.

If you do tell him, conveniently leave out the legal medical use part and just tell him/her that you started smoking regularly and here is what happen.

*This is the same advice I give my family and friends, because none of them want to change doctors.*  I have seen and read lots of places of that happening, "use pot and you're not going to be my patient."

Great smoking.


----------



## FUM (Feb 18, 2010)

Rosebud, yes what DJ said. Don't tell DR. Mine Kicked me to the curb..

Look up OMMP on your PC.


----------

